# Lake st. josephs/clouse lake



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

Anyone fish lake st josephs or clouse lake near sommerset?


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll chime in since nobody else has - I have not fished Clouse, but I have heard that it tends to have very heavy weed growth, making it hard to fish from the shoreline. As I understand it, St Josephs is behind Clouse and access is rather difficult. The best suggestion I have heard to fish it is from a boat or canoe.

ODNR has it listed on their spring trout stocking list.

Here is a link to a fishing report:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=A1diEERYJn8=&tabid=18254


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

correction - it's not on the list for 2011. It was on the page with directions to the lakes they stock trout in. it looks like they have stocked it in the past, but it's not on the list for this year.


----------

